# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Stress, Αγχος, Φόβος, Γενικευμένη Αγχώδης Διαταραχή >  Φοβία/τρόμος για τα πάντα-αίσθημα τρέλλας.. Βοήθεια...

## Giorgos4

Καλώς σας βρήκα, μιας και μόλις γράφτηκα στο site. Θέλω να πω τον πόνο μου και να ακούσω καμία συμβουλή γιατί πραγματικά πάει να μου στρίψει. Είναι και τόσα πολλά αυτά που μου συμβαίνουν που δεν ήξερα καν που να κατατάξω το topic.

Ειμαι 25 χρονών. Απο μικρο παιδι ειχα πολυ αγχος και κυριως αισθανομουν ασχημα γιατι δεν ειχα φιλους , καθως και για τα παραπανισια κιλα μου.

Στα 18 με επιασε μια καταθλιψη με εμμονες ιδεες σχετικα με τη ζωη και το θανατο, ολα μου φαινοντουσαν ματαια και ενιωθα οτι ζω σε μια γυαλα, μιλια μακρια απο καθε αλλο ανθρωπο.

Πηγα σε ψυχιατρο ο οποιος μου εδωσε ladose και xanax. Μετα απο ενα διαστημα ενιωσα καλυτερα. αλλα καναδυο χρονια μετα με πιασανε κρισεις πανικου, αρχικα σε σημειο να μη μπορω να βγω απο το σπιτι, που εκδηλωνονταν με καθε λογης φοβια. αγοραφοβια, κλειστοφοβια(δεν μπορουσα να μπω στο μετρο), αρρωστοφοβια(σε μεγαλο βαθμο), και παρα πολυ μεγαλο αγχος για οτιδηποτε, καθως και με εντονο φοβο οτι τρελαινομαι η οτι θα πεθανω. Πηγα τοτε παλι σε ψυχιατρο ο οποιος μου εδωσε seroxat και xanax. 

Aπο τοτε οι κρισεις με επιαναν και με αφηναν, σταματουσα και ξαναρχιζα λοιπον τα ιδια φαρμακα και αλλαζα ψυχοθεραπευτες παραλληλα. Τελικα βρηκα μια ψυχοθεραπευτρια που μου ταιριαζε και για δυο χρονια ειχα μεν αγχος και διαφορες φοβιες, αλλα οι κρισεις πανικου ειχαν σταματησει και εκοψα και τα φαρμακα.

Πριν λίγες μερες ομως αρχισαν παλι καποιες εμμονες ιδεες με υπαρξιακα κυριως, ο φοβος του θανατου, το μυστηριο της ζωης κλπ κλπ, που αρχισα να τα αναγω σε οτιδηποτε με περιβαλλει, σε βαθμο να ειναι ικανο να με τρομαξει οποιοδηποτε εξωτερικο ερεθισμα! οποτε αρχισαν να με τρομαζουν τα παντα, να νιωθω οτι αποκοπτομαι απο την πραγματικοτητα γυρω μου, οτι ολα ειναι αγνωστα, οτι στην πραγματικοτητα δεν εχω κανενα ελεγχο και οτι θα τρελαθω. Ταυτοχρονα με αυτα, μια αισθηση μονιμης κοπωσης/υπνηλιας, σχεδον σα να ειμαι μισοναρκωμενος, που ενισχυει το αισθημα αποχης απο την πραγματικοτητα/τρελα. Ασχημα ονειρα, ξυπνηματα μεσα στη νυχτα τρομαγμενος, ώσπου ειχα παλι κριση πανικου ενα πρωι, ξυπνωντας και μη μπορωντας να αναπνευσω. Σε αυτο οδηγησαν οπι επαναλαμβανομενες ασχημες σκεψεις μου προφανως.

Φοβηθηκα πολυ και πηγα παλι στον ψυχιατρο. Μου εδωσε παλι τα seroxat και ειπε να κανω υπομονη. 

Μου ειπε οτι δεν τρελαινομαι και οτι δεν ειμαι ψυχωτικος, απλα φιλοσοφω τα πραγματα και αντι νατο δω πχ δημιουργικα, για καποιο λογο αυτο αισθανομαι να με απειλει. οτι αν ημουν τρελος δεν θα φοβομουν και αν ημουν ψυχωτικος δεν θα μπορουσα να περιγραψω ετσι αυτο που μου συμβαινει κλπ. Και να κανω υπομονη με τα φαρμακα για να δρασουν. 

Αλλα εγω ετσι αισθανομαι. Τις τελευταιες μερες νιωθω οτι βρισκομαι σε μια διαρκη \"ηπια\" κριση πανικου, διαφορετικη απο ολες τις προηγουμενες που με τρελαινει. Νιωθω οτι η λογικη μου κρεμεται απο μια κλωστη. Οτι χανομαι σε μια αβυσσο διαστρεβλωμενης οπτικης της πραγματικοτητας. Με τρομοκρατει η ιδεα οτι το χανω και οτι θα με κλεισουν σε καποια κλινικη, οτι θα χαζεψω να το πω απλα.


Να σημειωσω οτι ειμαι πολυ απομωνομενος, κλεισμενος συνεχως μεσα στο σπιτι, εδω και χρονια. Δηλαδη βγαινω, αλλα σχεδον μονο για τις απαραιτητες υποχρεωσεις και σπανια για διοασκεδαση και εχω μπει σε ενα φαυλο κυκλο προφανως.

Επισης ο υπνος μου δεν ειναι καθολου καλος. Βλεπω εφιαλτες και βλεπω το κρεβατι σαν κατι το απειλητικο. Σαν αναγκαιο κακο. Καθυστερω επισης οσο μπορω να παω για υπνο ωστε να αποκοιμηθω εξαντλημενος, χωρις χρονο για ασχημες σκεψεις πριν.

Επισης αυτο που με τρομαξε ακομα πιο πολυ σημερα ειναι οτι προσεξα πως απο χθες δεν μπορω να φαω! Εγω! Που ξεσπουσα παντοτε στο φαγητο! Νιωθω συνεχως μια ταση για εμετο και δεν μπορω να φαω παραπανω απο δυο μπουκιες. Μηπως ειναι παρενεργεια του seroxat? Tο εχω ξαναπαρει στο παρελθον ομως και δεν παρατηρησα κατι τετοιο... Φοβαμαι, φοβαμαι, φοβαμαι...
Οτι δεν μπορω ν ακανω τιποτα για να σωθω και οτι οδηγουμαι με μαθηματικη ακριβεια στην τρελα!  :Frown: 

Με συγχωρειτε για το μεγαλο μου μηνυμα, ελπιζω να μη σας κουρασα. Απλα θελω να ακουσω τη γνωμη σας. Δεν είναι ψύχωση ή αρχη σχιζοφρενεις(η κατι τετοιο) το να αισθανομαι οτι σχεδον ζω σε ενα ονειρο και να ειναι ικανο να με τρομαξει κυριολεκτικα το καθε τι(ως μερος αυτης της πραγματικοτητας) ..

Ισως θα μπορούσα απλά να πω ότι είμαι ένας \"φιλόσοφος\", αλλά.. δεν ξέρω..

Ειμαι \"κου-κου, το νιωθω\"...  :Frown:

----------


## ideal

Σχέδον όλοι όσοι παθαίνουν κρίσεις πανικού αναφέρουν ότι νομίζουν πως θα τρελαθούν. Τρελάθηκε κανένας; Κανένας. Άρα ούτε εσυ θα τρελαθείς  :Smile: 
Πάει αυτό... Όλα τα υπόλοιπα που αναφέρεις είναι τα γνωστά συμπτώματα της γνωστής και μη εξερεταίας γενικευμένης αγχώδους διαταραχής που εκφράζονται είτε σε κρίσεις πανικού είτε σε φοβίες είτε σε κατάθλιψη... Δεύτερο κρατούμενο
Όλα αυτά ΘΕΡΑΠΕΥΟΝΤΑΙ... Αρχικά με τα φάρμακα, ύστερα με την ψυχοθεραπεία και τέλος με την δική σου προσπάθεια να αλλάξεις αυτά που σε πιέζουν. Τα κιλά σου και ότι δεν έχεις φίλους και όλα τα υπόλοιπα που ίσως δεν έχεις αναγνωρίσει ακόμα  :Smile:

----------


## Giorgos4

ευχαριστω για την απαντηση... 
ενα θεμα ειναι οτι εχω επιγνωση καταστασεων που μου κανουν κακο, αλλα παρολα αυτα δεν κανω τιποτα για ολα αυτα. Ειμαι πολυ ευχαριστος σε μια παρεα αποτι μου λενε, αλλα εγω εχω τρομερα χαμηλη αυθτοεκτιμηση και δεν το καταλαβαινω. Επισης ξερω οτι τα κιλα μου μου προκαλουν πολλα δυσαρεστα ψυχολογικα \"πεσιματα\" αλλα επισης δεν κανω κατι γιαυτο. Γενικα εχω πεσει σε μια βαθεια χαμηλη αυτοεκτιμηση και εκμηδενιση του εαυτου μου σε συγκριση με τους αλλους. Και αυτο με εμποδιζει απο το να αναλαβω δραση, λες και δεν το αξιζω, η δεν ειμαι ικανος να το κανω... 

Φανταζομαι οτι ολα αυτα θα τα δουλεψω στην ψυχοθεραπεια, απλα τα συμπτωματα ειναι που με αγχωνουν σε αυτη τη φαση πιο πολυ απολα, γιατι \"δενουν\" την καθημερινοτητα μου. Βγαινω λιγο απο το σπιτι και βιαζομαι να επιστρεψω..

Επισης μου ετυχε μια πολυ καλη ευκαιρια για δουλεια, (ειμαι τραγουδιστης-ερασιτεχνης). Αλλα ετυχε τωρα! Τη Δευτερα εχω προβα και την Παρασκευη ζωντανη εμφανιση. Ειναι μεγαλο βημα και πολυ σημαντικο και τρεμω ηδη στην ιδεα, οχι μονο πως θα τραγουδησω μπροστα σε τοσο κοσμο, αλλα ακομα και να παω στην προβα...  :Frown:  φοβαμαι οτι θα το ακυρωσω γιατι αλλιως θα με πιασει κριση πανω στη σκηνη (αν και λεω μονο ενα τραγουδι)

----------


## Sofia

φοβασαι οτι....σκεφτεσαι οτι....μπορει να σαι πιασει κριση στη σκηνη κλπ....

Μπορει να σε πιασει, μπορει κ οχι. ακομα κ ενας ανθρωπος που δεν εχει παθει ποτε του κριση, μπορει να σηκωθει κ μπροστα στην εκθεση του στο κοινο κατι να παθει. Ποτε δεν μπορεις να ξερεις κ ποτε δεν μπορει να σαι σιγουρος...

----------


## sabb

> _Originally posted by Giorgos4_
> 
> 
> Επισης μου ετυχε μια πολυ καλη ευκαιρια για δουλεια, (ειμαι τραγουδιστης-ερασιτεχνης). Αλλα ετυχε τωρα! Τη Δευτερα εχω προβα και την Παρασκευη ζωντανη εμφανιση. Ειναι μεγαλο βημα και πολυ σημαντικο και τρεμω ηδη στην ιδεα, οχι μονο πως θα τραγουδησω μπροστα σε τοσο κοσμο, αλλα ακομα και να παω στην προβα...  φοβαμαι οτι θα το ακυρωσω γιατι αλλιως θα με πιασει κριση πανω στη σκηνη (αν και λεω μονο ενα τραγουδι)


Είναι η ευκαιρία σου με αυτό το event να κάνεις ένα βήμα για τη σωτηρία σου - πίστεψε με. ΜΗΝ ΤΥΧΟΝ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΑΚΥΡΩΣΕΙΣ !!! Βάλ\'το σαν στόχο να βγεις νικητής απ\' αυτό που τώρα σου φαίνεται ανυπέρβλητη δοκιμασία..\\

Όταν τελειώσεις το τραγούδι σου και βγεις απ\' τη σκηνή, θα έχεις αφήσει ένα μεγάλο κομμάτι απ\' όσα σε απασχολούν πίσω σου..Έχω εμπειρία στα νιάτα μου από stage σαν ερασιτέχνης μουσικός κι έχω βαθειά πίστη σ\' αυτά που σου λέω...

Η ανακούφιση που θα νοιώσεις θα είναι μια μαγική στιγμή...Μην σκεφτείς ούτε μια στιγμή πως δεν είσαι καλός και πως ίσως καταρρεύσεις στη σκηνή. Μην ξεχνάς πως όλα εξαρτώνται από τη πρώτη νότα. Αν είσαι in the key, όλα θα κυλήσουν όπως πρέπει... 

Πες μέσα σου πως είναι 5 λεπτά και τίποτε άλλο..

5 λεπτά που ίσως σου χαρίσουν τη ζωή σου πίσω...

----------


## Giorgos4

Ευχαριστω πολυ για την εμψυχωση, πραγματικα την εχω αναγκη... γιατι νιωθω οτι πια πρεπει να εχω καποιον διπλα μου σε περιπτωση που παθω κατι.
Και σκεφτομαι πως θα παω στη Γλυφαδα που ειναι η προβα ενω μενω Ζωγραφου... και δεν μπαινω σε μετρο τωρα ουτε σε λεωφορεια, αλλα και σε ταξι δε νιωθω ανετα...και θελω παντα να εχω προσβαση σε εξοδο... κλπ κλπ...

θα προσπαθησω να βρω τη δυναμη να παω και να τα καταφερω.

----------


## vince

> _Originally posted by Giorgos4_
> Μου ειπε οτι δεν τρελαινομαι και οτι δεν ειμαι ψυχωτικος, απλα φιλοσοφω τα πραγματα και αντι νατο δω πχ δημιουργικα, για καποιο λογο αυτο αισθανομαι να με απειλει. οτι αν ημουν τρελος δεν θα φοβομουν και αν ημουν ψυχωτικος δεν θα μπορουσα να περιγραψω ετσι αυτο που μου συμβαινει κλπ. Και να κανω υπομονη με τα φαρμακα για να δρασουν. 
> 
> 
> Αλλα εγω ετσι αισθανομαι. Τις τελευταιες μερες νιωθω οτι βρισκομαι σε μια διαρκη \"ηπια\" κριση πανικου, διαφορετικη απο ολες τις προηγουμενες που με τρελαινει. Νιωθω οτι η λογικη μου κρεμεται απο μια κλωστη. Οτι χανομαι σε μια αβυσσο διαστρεβλωμενης οπτικης της πραγματικοτητας. Με τρομοκρατει η ιδεα οτι το χανω και οτι θα με κλεισουν σε καποια κλινικη, οτι θα χαζεψω να το πω απλα.


Αν είχες ψύχωση δεν θα το καταλάβαινες, ούτε θα το παραδεχόσουν. 

Θα ήταν σαν να σκεφτόταν κάποιος άλλος για σένα. 

Και μετά όταν θα συνειδητοποιούσες τι ήσουν θα νόμιζες οτι σε καθοδηγούσε μια σκοτεινή δύναμη και όχι η ανθρώπινη ύπαρξη σου.

Σε βάθος χρόνου θα σου έπαιρνε μεγάλη δύναμη για να απελευθερωθείς απο τις εμμονές σου.

Την μία στιγμή θα σκέφτεσαι οτι όλα έχουν το δικό τους νόημα και την άλλη δεν θα σκεφτόσουν τίποτα.

*Άν δεν δεν έχεις ιδέα τι εννοώ με τα παραπάνω τοτε δεν έχεις καμία σχέση με καμία ψύχωση.*

Και πίστεψε με φίλε μου είσαι πολύ τυχερός γι\'αυτό.

----------


## Giorgos4

> _Originally posted by vince_
> 
> 
> Αν είχες ψύχωση δεν θα το καταλάβαινες, ούτε θα το παραδεχόσουν. 
> 
> Θα ήταν σαν να σκεφτόταν κάποιος άλλος για σένα. 
> 
> Και μετά όταν θα συνειδητοποιούσες τι ήσουν θα νόμιζες οτι σε καθοδηγούσε μια σκοτεινή δύναμη και όχι η ανθρώπινη ύπαρξη σου.
> 
> ...



Οχι δεν αισθανομαι ολα αυτα που περιγραφεις, αλλα απο το φοβο οτι θα συμβουν, η οτι ειμαι στο οριο να συμβουν, οτι ειμαι μια τριχα μακρια..

Φοβαμαι καθε ασθενεια, με το που ακουσω για καποια νομιζω οτι την εχω η θα την παθω, σωματικη η ψυχικη.. κανω ΣΥΝΕΧΩΣ καταστροφικες σκεψεις, φοβαμαι οτι θα γινει εκρηξη πχ στο μετρο (οταν μπαινω σπανια), οτι θα τρακαρει το ταξι στο οποιο βρισκομαι, οτι θα κοπει ο ιμαντας του ασανσερ, φανταζομαι τσουναμι και αλλες φυσικες καταστροφες, φοβαμαι ακομα οτι χωρις λογο θα παθω ανακοπη ενω περπαταω στο δρομο... βασικα φοβαμαι το απροσδοκητο, οποτε με καθε αρνητικη σκεψη ειναι σα να το ξορκιζω ωστε να μη με βρει \"στον υπνο\" αυτο ομως με εχει εξουθενωσει. αμφισβητω τη λογικη των πραγματων και γιαυτο τρομοκρατουμαι στην ιδεα οτι θα τη χασω, και μαζι της καθε σταθερο πραγμα απο το οποιο θα μπορουσα να κρατηθω για να μην τρελαθω...

Και οτι θα ειμαι δεσμιος των φαρμακων. και οτι και να φυγει τωρα θα επιστρεψει στο μελλον χειροτερα , οπως εγινε ως τωρα.. και θα περασει η ζωη μου χωρις να χαρω τιποτα...

Το τελευταιο διαστημα περναω πολυ δυσκολα και εχω αναγκη απο ανθρωπους που να το καταλαβαινουν... Εχω βαρεθει να ακουω \"τι αναγκη εχεις εσυ? ολα στο μυαλο ειναι, και στο χερι σου να τα σταματησεις.\". 

Σας ευχαριστω πραγματικα, και μονο που μπηκατε στον κοπο να διαβασετε για το προβλημα μου..

----------


## velout

Giorgos4 εχεις u2u μηνυμα

----------


## epsy

Καλησπέρα και από εδω..  :Smile: 

Μου εκανε εντυπωση που λες οτι τα κιλά παντα σε προβληματιζαν
αλλα συνηθως για να νιωσεις καλύτερα το ριχνεις στο φαγητό
ομως τωρα που δεν μπορεις να φας προβληματιζεσαι ... Γιατι ξεχνας να δεις την θετική πλευρά..εστω κι αν ειναι η θετική πλευρά ενός προβλήματος . ? ...
-...οοοοοοοοο,τι καλυυυυυτερο... Και ο καινουργιος μηνας που ερχεται να ειναι μηνας αλλαγών για σενα!

----------


## Giorgos4

> _Originally posted by epsy_
> Καλησπέρα και από εδω.. 
> 
> Μου εκανε εντυπωση που λες οτι τα κιλά παντα σε προβληματιζαν
> αλλα συνηθως για να νιωσεις καλύτερα το ριχνεις στο φαγητό
> ομως τωρα που δεν μπορεις να φας προβληματιζεσαι ... Γιατι ξεχνας να δεις την θετική πλευρά..εστω κι αν ειναι η θετική πλευρά ενός προβλήματος . ? ...
> -...οοοοοοοοο,τι καλυυυυυτερο... Και ο καινουργιος μηνας που ερχεται να ειναι μηνας αλλαγών για σενα!


Δεν μπορω να το δω θετικα... ολη μερα το στομαχι μου ειναι χαλια και μετα βιας τρωω δυο μπουκιες τις οποιες μου ερχεται μετα να βγαλω... τρομαζω γιατι θελω να επιλεγω ποτε θα φαω και ποτε οχι και οχι να μην μπορω να κατεβασω τιποτα.. Κοντευουν 3 μερες τωρα και φοβαμαι και αυτο, περα απο ολα τα αλλα, γιατι ειναι κατι πρωτογνωρο που το βλπεπω σαν επιπλεον προβλημα, απειλητικο για τη ζωη μου...

----------


## g_alex

Φίλε μου βρίσκεσαι σε μια οδυνηρή κατάσταση, που ο μόνος που μπορεί να σε βοηθήσει, είναι ο ίδιος σου ο εαυτός. Και ο καλύτερος ψυχίατρος, το μόνο που μπορεί να κάνει, και που θα κάνει και καλά θα κάνει, είναι να κρατήσει απέναντί σου έναν ιδιαίτερο \"καθρέφτη\" και θα τον στρέψει σε σένα, όχι για να δεις το πρόσωπό σου, αλλά το είναι σου, το πνεύμα σου και τα συναισθήματά σου. Πρέπει να σου πω πως στο παρελθόν υπέφερα και γω σαν κι εσένα και σώθηκα όταν μου παρουσιάστηκε μια νέα επαγγελματική προοπτική, καθώς έπρεπε να υποτάξω-λάθος όμως-τα συναισθήματά μου και τις φοβίες μου. Το σωστό, που έγινε λίγο αργότερα ήταν να πιάσω τον εαυτό μου την ώρα που ένιωθε φοβισμένος και με αγάπη να τον ρωτήσω, όπως ρωτάς ένα παιδάκι στο δρόμο που χάθηκε:\" Ωραία, φοβάσαι, αλλά γιατί? τι είναι αυτό που σε τρομάζει?\". Με την τακτική αυτή, με πολλή δουλειά και υπομονή έφτασα σε σημείο που στις αρχές της διάγνωσης δεν πίστευα. Και ναι, μόνο με μια απλή ερώτηση στον εαυτό μου. δοκίμασέ το.

Και στην οντίσιον θα σκίσεις...!! :Wink:

----------


## myrto

Καλησπέρα Γιώργο σου έστειλα U2U

----------


## Giorgos4

Mε εχει πιασει κριση αυτη τη στιγμη, νιωθω χειροτερα απο ποτε. οτι τρελαινομαι και οτι θα χασω τη λογικη μου η οτι την εχω ηδη χασει! φοβαμαι... γιατι ποτε δεν ειχαν αυτη τη μορφη οι κρισεις πανικου. αισθανομαι οτι ξαφνικα θα γινω φυτο χωρις επαφη με την πραγματικοτητα. πηρα και 1,5 xanax συνολικα και νιωθω οτι δεν μπορει να μου κανει τιποτα.. καθε εξωτερικο ερεθισμα αποτελει ενα μυστηριο που με οδηγει στην τρελα....

----------


## Giorgos4

Νιωθω τρεμουλα, ειμαι πανικοβλημενος γιατι εχω ενα αισθημα ημι-ναρκωσης που ερμηνευω σαν τρελα, το στομαχι μου διαμαρτυρεται, τα ποδια μου εχουν κοπει. Μου ερχονται τρελες σκεψεις, οτι θα παψω να μπορω να ελεγχω τα ακρα μου, να βλεπω, γενικα οτι θα καταρρευσω και θα χασω την επαφη μου με τον κοσμο. ολα μου μοιαζουν με ενα ονειρο, και αναρωτιεμαι τι ειναι αληθινο και τι οχι και αυτο μ ετρομαζει ολο και περισοτερο. δεν εχω μια σταθερα να κρατηθω για να βγω απο αυτο...
ακουω τηλεοραση, τη μητερα μου που μολις ηρθε και μου μιλαει, και δεν μπορω να ακουσω, να συγκεντρωθω, βουλιαζω σε μια αβυσσο... τρελαινομαι σας λεω.

----------


## vegga

eimai sto forum???? eimai oratos :Big Grin:

----------


## Giorgos4

Παιδια θελω να ρωτησω και τη γνωμη σας για κατι αλλο. τον τελευταιο καιρο εχω αρρυθμιες συχνα πυκνα, που κρατανε για δευτερολεπτα. να σημειωσω οτι την πρωτοχρονια πρωτη φορα με επιασε μια κοιλιακη αρρυθμια που δεν περναγε και πηγα στο νοσοκομειο. μετα απο αυτο πηγα και εκανα ενα υπερηχογραφημα triplex καρδιας οπου και βγηκε καθαρο. (και πριν 2 χρονια ειχα κανει καρδιογραφημα που παλι βγηκε καθαρο). οποτε μαλλον σκεφτομαι οτι ειναι απο το αγχος που με κατατρωει. επειδη ομως ειμαι υπερβαρος, θελω να ξεκινησω γυμναστηριο, και το σκεφτομαι, μιας και οι αρρυθμιες με πιανουν οταν καταπονουμαι σωματικα, πχ σε μια ανηφορα. Το ερωτημα μου ειναι, να παω γυμναστηριο και να τις αγνοησω αν εμφανιστουν(οπως μου προτεινε ενας οικογενειακος γιατρος αλλα απο το τηλεφωνο, χωρις να με εξετασει), ή πρεπει να προβω και σε αλλες εξετασεις, πχ να βαλω holter ρυθμου, ή να κάνω τεστ κοπωσεως?

----------


## giota

΄Γιώργο επειδη και εγω έχω κοιλιακές συστολές δεν απαγορεύεται η γυμναστική χωρίς να εξαντλέίς τον εαυτό σου.Μαζί όμως με την γυμναστική μήπως πρεπει να κάνεις και διατροφή;Για να σου φύγει η ιδέα κάνε ένα τεστ κοπώσεως,Πρόσφατα έκανα κι εγώ εκτός των άλλων και holter ρυθμού.

----------


## Giorgos4

> _Originally posted by giota_
> ΄Γιώργο επειδη και εγω έχω κοιλιακές συστολές δεν απαγορεύεται η γυμναστική χωρίς να εξαντλέίς τον εαυτό σου.Μαζί όμως με την γυμναστική μήπως πρεπει να κάνεις και διατροφή;Για να σου φύγει η ιδέα κάνε ένα τεστ κοπώσεως,Πρόσφατα έκανα κι εγώ εκτός των άλλων και holter ρυθμού.



Το θέμα είναι οτι εβαλα κιλα με τα zyprexa. Διατροφή κάνω πια ήδη. Απλα θελω να ξεκινησω και γυμναστηριο, μηπως με βοηθησει και ψυχολογικα.

----------


## Sofia

Γιωργο, βοηθαει πολυ κ ψυχολογικα. Κ η εικονα του σωματος σου που βλεπεις να αλλαζει, βοηθαει επισης πολυ :Smile:

----------


## vegga

kalispera sas kai apo mena, eimai noe melos kai einai to prwto (sosto) mhnyma poy stelnw... giwrgo bohthaei h gymnastikh, einai poly wreo to esthima poy niotheis meta otan xalarwneis. to systhnw anepifylakta!!

----------


## Giorgos4

Συνηθως κλαψουριζα στο φορουμ, αυτη τη φορα ομως θα ειμαι πιο θετικος. Ειδα να βλεπω και ο ιδιος πια βηματα προοδου. Βγαινω περισσοτερες βολτες εξω, και ειδα ακομα και ταινια, ενω μεχρι και πριν μερικες μερες δεν μπορουσα να παρακολουθησω καθολου. Αν και οι σκεψεις δεν εχουν φυγει, εχουν γινει λιγοτερο στρεσογονες. Ελπιζω οτι σιγα σιγα θα συμφιλιωθω μαζι τους, με τον εαυτο μου, θα αλλαξω τη ζωη μου. Οτι θα τα αφησω ολα αυτα πισω και θα γινω ενας νεος ανθρωπος. Ο δρομος ειναι ανηφορικος και δυσβατος, αλλα σιγα σιγα τον ανεβαινω. Ναι, ρχιζω πια και αντιλαμβανομαι τα βηματα που κανω. Και ειναι σημαντικα. Σας ευχαριστω ολους για τις πολυτιμες συμβουλες σας και τη συμπαρασταση ολο αυτο το διαστημα που περναω αυτο το μαρτυριο. Σας εχω αναγκη σε αυτη μου τη διαδρομη..

----------


## giota

Oλοι χαίρονται με τέτοια μηνύματα Γιώργο και όλοι έχουμε ανάγκη ο ένας τον άλλον σε αυτόν τον αγώνα.Μπράβο.......

----------


## Sofia

Γιωργο: καταπληκτικα νεα :Smile: 

Μπορει να μην γνωριζομαστε προσωπικα, ομως παντα χαιρομαι να διαβαζω πώς καποιος αισθανεται καλυτερα! Το να βλεπεις βηματα προοδου κ να τα αναγνωριζεις ειναι μια ακομα προοδος: βλεπεις πιο καθαρα κ αναμβανεις την ευθυνη της προοδου που κανεις. Τουλαχιστον εγω ετσι το καταλαβαινω....

Καλη συνεχεια κ βεβαια καλη δυναμη στην διαδρομη  :Smile:

----------


## empi

Γιώργο κουράγιο!

Δεν απάντησα αμέσως γιατί μπαίνω πλέον σπάνια στο site, όμως θέλω να ξέρεις πως είμαι σίγουρος ότι έχεις πάρει πλέον τον καλό τον δρόμο για να το ξεπεράσεις μία και καλή.

Επαναλαμβάνω και επιμένω πως όλα, μα όλα, (ακόμα και αυτό που ρωτάς τώρα, εάν υπάρχει πρόβλημα με τις αρρυθμίες, εφόσον βέβαια έκανες τις εξετάσεις σου) οφείλονται αποκλειστικά και μόνο στο τρομερό σου άγχος.

Το άγχος, από την εμπειρία μου, δεν μπορείς να το ελέγχεις άμεσα, δεν το \"ανοίγεις και το κλείνεις\" όποτε θέλεις εσύ, το δημιουργεί ο οργανισμός σιγά σιγά με το καιρό, γιαυτό και σου φαίνεται πως \"κτυπά\" σε ανύποπτο χρόνο και χωρίς λόγο. Βλέπεις πέρασε καιρός για να φουντώσει και έτσι θα πρέπει να κάνεις υπομονή για να το ξε-φουντώσεις και να το διαλύσεις. 

Ο τρόπος για να γίνει αυτό είναι να καταλάβεις και να το εμπεδώσεις καλά, πως όλα αυτά τα άσχημα που βιώνεις, είτε σωματικά είτε ψυχικά, είναι συμπτώματα του άγχους και να σταματήσεις μαχαίρι να τους δίνεις σημασία. Να αρχίσεις να αλλάζεις την αντίδρασή σου σε αυτά, να τα αγνοείς χωρίς να δίνεις καμία συνέχεια. 

Για παράδειγμα, μόλις αρχίσεις να αισθάνεσαι αγχωμένος ή να αισθάνεσαι άσχημα ή να κάνεις μία φοβική σκέψη και να μην σου αρέσει τότε πες στον εαυτό σου πως \"αυτή τη στιγμή αισθάνομαι (πολύ) άσχημα όμως ξέρω πως αυτό είναι απλά ένα ακόμα σύμπτωμα του άγχους μου. Ξέρω όμως πολύ καλά πως όσο άσχημα και αν αισθάνομαι αυτή τη στιγμή, σε λίγο θα μου περάσει, όπως μου έχει περάσει όλες τις προηγούμενες φορές, γιαυτό δεν θα του δώσω καμία σημασία και θα συγκεντρωθώ σε κάτι άλλο\". Και αμέσως να αδειάζεις από κάθε σκέψη το μυαλό σου, ένα ωραίο κόλπο που διάβασα κάπου είναι να ξεκινάς να μετράς μέχρι ας πούμε το 20, προσπαθώντας παράλληλα να μην κάνεις απολύτως καμία σκέψη, εάν κάνεις έστω και μία να ξεκινάς από την αρχή το μέτρημα και να το κάνεις αυτό μέχρι να καταφέρεις να το ολοκληρώσεις. Εγώ το έχω κάνει κάποιες φορές και μου δούλεψε.

Εάν λοιπόν τα τηρήσεις αυτά, το άγχος σου θα αποδυναμώνεται ολοένα και περισσότερο. Βάλε καλά στο μυαλό σου πως το άγχος είναι μία καθαρά υποσυνείδητη λειτουργία και πως δεν την ελέγχεις άμεσα, γιαυτό και θα πρέπει να την \"εκπαιδεύσεις\" σιγά σιγά για να σταματήσει.

Κουράγιο και υπομονή, ήδη βλέπω πως άρχισες να σκέφτεσαι θετικά και όλα είναι θέμα χρόνου πια.

----------


## Giorgos4

Γεια σας και παλι και καλη σας μερα

Ενω ειμαι καλυτερα (λειτουργικα), οι σκεψεις δεν αφηνουν το κεφαλι μου. Τηλεφωνησα στο γιατρο μου, ο οποιος ειπε οτι στην επομενη επισκεψη μου πιθανον να μου αλλαξει τα σεροξατ και να μου δωσει κατι αλλο, πιο ειδικο για τις εμμονες ιδεες.

Ειναι εμμονες ιδεες αυτες που εχω? Οκ, σκεφτομαι διαρκως το θανατο και το παραδοξο της ζωης, αλλα μου φαινονται ζητηματα που θα επρεπε να με απασχολουν. Τι να πω, ισως εχει και δικιο και ειναι σαν ιδεοληψια. Αν συμβαινει κατι τετοιο ομως, δεν ερχεται σε αντιθεση με ολα οσα ειπαμε? Οτι ολα αυτα οφειλονται στο υπερβολικο αγχος? Ίσως συμβαινουν και τα δυο. Εχω μπερδευτει.

----------


## Ch_prof

Λοιπόν Γιώργο αφού σου αρέσει τόσο πολύ να φιλοσοφείς την ζωή , θα σου προτεινα να διαβάσεις για τον Διωγενη τον Λαέρτιο και την Κυνική φιλοσοφία. Ο Διωγενης έλεγε οτι δεν πρέπει να φοβάσαι τον θάνατο αφού όταν πεθαίνεις δεν αισθάνεσαι τίποτα και επίσης αφού δεν γνωρίζεις τι γίνεται μετά την ζωή γιατί να φοβάσαι? Και γενικά γιατί να σπαταλάς το χρόνο να σκέφτεσαι το μάλλον αφου μέλλον είναι και θα έρθει

----------


## Giorgos4

se efxaristw, omws dystyxws kamia ekdoxi tis metathanatias empeirias den me kalyptei. me tromazei i aiwniotita, opoia morfi ki an exei, eite einai paradeisos eite to tipota. parola afta, kai symfwna me ton giatro mou, to agxos mou einai pou fernei aftes tis skepseis kai oxi to antistrofo. einai toso anekselegkto leei pou thelei na gatzwthei apo kapou.to kleidi fantazomai pws einai na antimetwpisw to agxos mou ksexwrista apo tis skepseis... sygnwmi gia ta greeklish, grafw apo iphone k den exei ellinika.

----------


## Giorgos4

Βοήθεια ρε παιδια
Εκει που νομιζα(/κυριως μου λενε) οτι παω καλυτερα, να\'σου τωρα ειμαι παλι χαλια. επεσα να κοιμηθω και απο τοτε που ξυπνησα εδω και μιση ωρα, αισθανομαι οτι δεν εχω επανελθει στην πραγματικοτητα. με πηρε στο τηλεφωνο η μητερα μου και ηταν σα να μην της μιλουσα εγω, σα να το εκανα μηχανικα, οπως και τωρα που γραφω. λες και τα κανω ολα υποσυνειδητα και το μυαλο μου εχει κολλησει, δεν μπορω να συγκεντρωθω σε τιποτα, (οπως ειμαστε τα πρωτα δευτερολεπτα αφου εχουμε ξυπνησει, μονο που σε μενα κραταει περισσοτερο). εχω φοβηθει πολυ, φοβαμαι οτι τρελαινομαι ρε παιδια, οτι ποτε δεν θα περασει αυτο το μαρτυριο. ειτε κοιμαμαι ειτε ειμαι ξυπνιος ενα και το αυτο. μα ειναι δυνατον ολη αυτη η αισθηση να ειναι απο το αγχος? ας μου στειλει καποιος u2u αν εχει παρομοια εμπειρια..

----------


## sunset

παιδια εχει μουδιασει λιγοτ ο αριστερο μ χερι ν το καρδιακο τι ειναι αυτοαααααχ πειτε μ γρηγορα!

----------


## empi

> _Originally posted by Giorgos4_
> se efxaristw, omws dystyxws kamia ekdoxi tis metathanatias empeirias den me kalyptei. me tromazei i aiwniotita, opoia morfi ki an exei, eite einai paradeisos eite to tipota. parola afta, kai symfwna me ton giatro mou, *to agxos mou einai pou fernei aftes tis skepseis* kai oxi to antistrofo. *einai toso anekselegkto leei pou thelei na gatzwthei apo kapou*.to kleidi fantazomai pws einai *na antimetwpisw to agxos mou ksexwrista apo tis skepseis*... sygnwmi gia ta greeklish, grafw apo iphone k den exei ellinika.


Ο γιατρός σου είναι φοβερός!! Αυτά που σου είπε είναι η μόνη αλήθεια! Αυτά είναι που σου λέω και εγώ!

Άγχος είναι και θα σου περάσει.

----------


## Giorgos4

Παιδια εχω απελπιστει. Δυο μηνες μετα και ακομα δεν εχω δει ουσιαστικη βελτιωση. Ναι, ειμαι πιο λειτουργικος, αλλα φτανει αυτο? Οι σκεψεις με κυριευουν, φοβαμαι να κανω το οτιδηποτε, ολα μου προκαλουν πανικο και φοβο. Εκει που παω να νιωσω καλυτερα, νασου παλι πεφτω. Το τελευταιο που προστεθηκε στα αγχη μου ειναι οτι μετα απο μια ερωτικη επαφη, φοβαμαι μηπως κολλησα aids. και ετρεχα σε νοσοκομεια για εξετασεις αλλα συμβουλευτικα κυριως. τωρα πρεπει να περιμενω αλλους δυο μηνες για να ξανακανω εξετασεις. Αλλα περαν αυτου, νιωθω οτι τρελαινομαι. Οτι ειναι τοσο μεγαλο το αγχος μου για τα παντα, που δεν μπορω πια να κρατηθω απο πουθενα για να ξεχαστω. Φοβαμαι να ειμαι μονος στο σπιτι μηπως παθω τιποτα και δεν ειναι καποιος κοντα να με βοηθησει. Το ιδιο μου το ειναι μου σημιουργει αγχος. Συγνωμη αν τα λεω λιγο συγχυσμενα, αλλα ετσι αισθανομαι, ενα κουβαρι που δεν μπορει να ξετυλιχτει..

----------


## Giorgos4

Σημερα εκλαψα για πρωτη φορα μετα απο δεν ξερω κι εγω ποσο καιρο. Δεν αντεχω αλλο, νιωθω οτι τρελαινομαι, φοβαμαι οτι θα με κλεισουν για παντα σε μια κλινικη. Ειναι τοσο απαισιο το συναισθημα και τοσο δυσκολο να το περιγραψω. Σα να βιωνω ενα καθημερινο και διαρκη θανατο. Εχω απελπιστει, χανω τον εαυτο μου σας λεω... 


Απο μενα για ολους εσας:



ΤΗΣ ΝΥΧΤΑΣ ΤΟ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΠΑΙΔΙ

Αχ, άτυχο φεγγάρι μου που στάζεις μοναξιά
Γέμισε το ποτήρι μου και δωσ’ μου μια γουλιά.
Τα δάκρυά μου φύλαγε σαν κόρη οφθαλμού
και φώτισε τον άχαρο δρόμο του γυρισμού

Η όμορφη νεράιδα που είχα δει μικρός
Κοιμάται τώρα δίπλα μου μα γίνεται αφρός
Της άνοιξης το σκίρτημα σαν έρχεται κοντά
Χορτάρι σιγογίνονται τα άσπρα της μαλλιά

Αχ, τυχερό αστέρι μου που ακούς τις προσευχές
μην κρύβεσαι στο σύννεφο μα άκου τις ευχές
κράτα σφιχτά όσο μπορείς ετούτη τη στιγμή
στου χρόνου τα γυρίσματα ποτέ να μη χαθεί

Μεγάλωσα και έμαθα να ζω με ιδανικά
που αργότερα κατάλαβα πως ήταν δανεικά
και τώρα που συνήθισα μόνος να περπατώ
τον θάνατο αγάπησα και τη ζωή πενθώ

Αχ, θλιβερό νανούρισμα, της νύχτας συντροφιά
Μη σταματάς να αντηχείς στα παιδικά αυτιά
Τα δάκρυα που θέλησες να πνίξεις στο ποτάμι
Ποτέ ξανά στα χρονικά να μη γυρίσουν πάλι

----------


## giota

Γιώργο και εγώ δυο μήνες κάνω αγωγή και έχω μικρή βελτίωση αυτά τα σκαμπανεβάσματα θα τα έχουμε μέχρι να σταθεροποιηθούμε.Καλή δύναμη και υπομονή

----------


## haniel

giota mou.ti agwgh akoloutheis???

----------


## giota

Tiς δυο προηγούμενες φορές που ήμουν χάλια \'επινα δυο ladose και ενα αγχωλιτκό.Τώρα όμως έχω σπάσει κάθε ρεκόρ.Παίρνω μαζί με το ladose kai efexor συν ενα τραξεν αγχωλιτικό το βράδυ.Τις προηγούμενες φορές στους δυο μήνες είχα μεγάλη βελτίωση τώρα με διπλάσια δόση και πάλι δεν έχω τα αποτελέσματα που περίμενα.Το βασικό σύμπτωμα για μένα είναι η φοβερή αυπνια και ευσυγκινησία.Το είπα στον γιατρό και με καθυσηχάζει θα το φτιάξουμε λέει μην ανησυχείς.Απ\'ότι μου είπε αυτή τη φορά έχει χειροτερέψει η κατάσταση λόγω της κλιμακτηρίου.Πάντως και εγώ το παρατήρησα μόλις άρχισαν κάποιες ανωμαλίες με τον κύκλο έγινα χάλια.Αλλά δεν παύει να πίνω πολλά και αυτό με ανησυχεί.Ακόμη δεν έχω όρεξη να βγώ απο το σπίτι αντίθετα τις προηγούμενες φορές γυρνούσα στα μαγαζιά πήγαινα κάθε μέρα σουπερ μάρκετ και συχνά στον Χοντο γιατί ένιωθα ότι βρίσκομαι σε χαρούμενο περιβάλλον.Επίσης ψώνιζα ε\'ιχα αυτή την επιθυμια.Πρώτη φορά έχω κλειστεί τόσο στον εαυτό μου και πρώτη φορά κατάλαβαν και τα παιδιά μου ότι κάτι τρέχει.

----------


## haniel

se exei piasei kati san agorafovia???!!

----------


## giota

Οχι ποτέ δεν είχα αγοραφοβία απλά δεν έχω την διάθεση να βγώ.Θέλω να είμαι ήρεμη να μην να πιέζει κανείς .εχει κουραστεί το νευρικό μου σύστημα.Κατά τ΄αλλα ήμουν κοινωνική δεν έχω νιώσει ποτέ αγοραφοβια κλειστοφοβία και τα σχετικά.Ανέλαβα πολλά ταυτόχρονα συν τα παιδιά συν,συν.συν άστα και κάπου δεν άντεξα.Οταν αναλογίζομαι τι έχω περάσει αναρωτιέμαι πως άντεξα.Επίσης έχω καταπιέσει τα θέλω μου δεν ήξερα να λέω οχι.Θεωρώ τον εαυτό μου δεν θα πω θύμα αλλά χαζό που δεν μπορεσα να βάλω ορια σε πολλούς.

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by giota_
> Ακόμη δεν έχω όρεξη να βγώ απο το σπίτι αντίθετα τις προηγούμενες φορές γυρνούσα στα μαγαζιά πήγαινα κάθε μέρα σουπερ μάρκετ και συχνά στον Χοντο γιατί ένιωθα ότι βρίσκομαι σε χαρούμενο περιβάλλον.Επίσης ψώνιζα ε\'ιχα αυτή την επιθυμια.Πρώτη φορά έχω κλειστεί τόσο στον εαυτό μου και πρώτη φορά κατάλαβαν και τα παιδιά μου ότι κάτι τρέχει.


Γιωτα, το οτι καταλαβαν τα παιδια σου τί συμβαινει σου δημιουργει εξτρα βαρος?

Κατι ακομα: το οτι μενεις μεσα αντι να βγαινεις εξω για ψωνια, εγω προσωπικα δεν το βλεπω δειγμα οτι πας χειροτερα, ουτε καλυτερα. Απλα βρισκεις εναν διαφορετικο τροπο να ηρεμεις....

----------


## haniel

pws eisai giwrgo mou,pws ta pas??den exoume xanamilisei pote,alla parakolouthw thn istoria sou mesa ap\'to forum...

----------


## giota

Σοφία ναι μου δημιουργεί βάρος γιατί δίνω κακή εικόνα στα παιδιά μου τα στενοχωρώ και υπάρχουν φορές που ο γιος μου θα μου πετάξει καμμιά κουβέντα ότι έχει καεί ο εγκέφαλός μου ή δεν κάνεις τίποτε,η δε κόρη μου νομίζω με ελέγχει λέγοντας μαμά άσε τον υπολογιστή πήγαινε να κοιμηθείς ότι έχουμε χάσει την επαφή μας και ότι έχασα την ωριμότητά μου.Θέλω να ξεφωνίσω αφήστε με \'ολοι ήσυχη.Αν είμαι μόνη στο σπίτι δεν στενοχωριέμαι μπορώ να πω πως ηρεμώ.Δεν είχαν συνηθίσει τόση απραξία απο μένα δεν αντέχω άλλη πίεση θέλω να χαζέψω να κάνω ότι με ευχαριστεί .Θα ήθελα να βρίσκομαι κάπου ξαπλωμένη με ενα τηλεκοντρόλ και να χαζεύω.Να μην σκέφτομαι τίποτε.Νιώθω ψυχική υπερκόπωση.

----------


## Giorgos4

Καλησπερα. Τις προηγουμενες μερες αναγκαστηκα να διακοψω αποτομα τα φαρμακα για να παρω καποια αλλα, ασχετα. αυτο μου εφερε ενα ασχημο \"στερητικο συνδρομο\", που σημαινει οτι υποτροπιασα και ενιωσα πιο ασχημα απο ποτε. αρχισα παλι να εξεταζω υπαρξιακα τα παντα, απο τον τροπο που ειναι φτιαγμενα τα παντα μεχρι τις δικες μου λειτουργιες και την αντιληψη μου. και ολο αυτο πηγε να με τρελανει. μεχρι και σημερα που σταματησα τα αλλα φαρμακα ημουν ετσι. απο αποψε ομως θα συνεχισω κανονικα την αγωγη μου και ελπιζω να συνελθω λιγο, συντομα. 
Ηρθε και η αδερφη μου σημερα να μου σταθει σε ολο αυτο και η αληθεια ειναι οτι με εχει βοηθησει αρκετα. Ειναι δυσκολος ο δρομος, γεματος εμποδια, αλλα ελπιζω να βγω νικητης απο ολο αυτο.

----------


## εσωτερική_σήψη

έτσι!αισιοδοξα προχωράμε μπροστα!

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by giota_
> Σοφία ναι μου δημιουργεί βάρος γιατί δίνω κακή εικόνα στα παιδιά μου τα στενοχωρώ και υπάρχουν φορές που ο γιος μου θα μου πετάξει καμμιά κουβέντα ότι έχει καεί ο εγκέφαλός μου ή δεν κάνεις τίποτε,η δε κόρη μου νομίζω με ελέγχει λέγοντας μαμά άσε τον υπολογιστή πήγαινε να κοιμηθείς ότι έχουμε χάσει την επαφή μας και ότι έχασα την ωριμότητά μου.Θέλω να ξεφωνίσω αφήστε με \'ολοι ήσυχη.Αν είμαι μόνη στο σπίτι δεν στενοχωριέμαι μπορώ να πω πως ηρεμώ.Δεν είχαν συνηθίσει τόση απραξία απο μένα δεν αντέχω άλλη πίεση θέλω να χαζέψω να κάνω ότι με ευχαριστεί .Θα ήθελα να βρίσκομαι κάπου ξαπλωμένη με ενα τηλεκοντρόλ και να χαζεύω.Να μην σκέφτομαι τίποτε.Νιώθω ψυχική υπερκόπωση.


γιωτα, θα σου πώ πώς τα παιδια σου μπορει να στεναχωριουνται βλεποντας σε ετσι....μπορουν ομως περα απο αυτο, να ωριμασουν μεσα απο σενα κ τη σταση που κρατας ή θα κρατησεις σε οτι περνας. Καταλαβαινω πώς κανεις μας δεν χαιρεται βλεποντας τη μανα του να ειναι απραγη σχεδον, αλλα ειναι ευθυνη των ενηλικων πλεον παιδιων να δωσουν στον αγαπημενο τους ανθρωπο τον χωρο κ τον χρονο που χρειαζεται για να ανακαμψει. ή να ρωτησουν πώς θα μπορουσαν να σε βοηθησουν. αλλα βεβαια να τους μιλησεις κ εσυ.....οσο μπορεις.

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by Giorgos4_
> απο αποψε ομως θα συνεχισω κανονικα την αγωγη μου και ελπιζω να συνελθω λιγο, συντομα. 
> Ηρθε και η αδερφη μου σημερα να μου σταθει σε ολο αυτο και η αληθεια ειναι οτι με εχει βοηθησει αρκετα. Ειναι δυσκολος ο δρομος, γεματος εμποδια, αλλα ελπιζω να βγω νικητης απο ολο αυτο.


γιωργο, καλη συνεχεια στην προσπαθεια: σου ευχομαι κι εγω να βγεις νικητης απο ολο αυτο :Smile:

----------


## Giorgos4

καλησπερα και παλι
σημερα ειμαι λιγο καλυτερα απο τις προηγουμενες μερες, ομως τρεμω τη στιγμη (αυριο) που θα φυγει η αδερφη μου απο το σπιτι και θα μεινω μονος. φοβαμαι οτι θα με πιασουν παλι οι εμμονες περι υπαρξης, πραγματικοτητας κλπ. συμφωνα με το γιατρο ειναι ενα ειδος ιδεοληψιας ολο αυτο. το οτι σκεφτομαι τα παντα υπαρξιακα, απο τα αντικειμενα στο περιβαλλον μου μεχρι τις σκεψεις μου και τις ιδεες μου.

η αληθεια ειναι οτι δεν εχω πειστει. δεν ξερω κατα ποσο ειναι μια εμμονη σκεψη και οχι μια αληθεια με την οποια θα \"επρεπε\" να ερθουν αντιμετωποι ολοι οι ανθρωποι. 

οταν δεν μπορεις να εξηγησεις βασικες λειτουργιες σου, οπως το πως κινεισαι/βλεπεις/μιλας -και δεν εννοω το μηχανισμο που ειναι γνωστος, αλλα τη λειτουργια σε σχεση με τη βουληση/πρωτοβουλια- τοτε πως μπορεις να ζεις? εμενα παντως μου εχει γινει εμμονη και με μποδιζει απο το να ζω στην καθημερινοτητα, ολα μου φαινονται ενα θεατρο του παραλογου, μια ψευδαισθηση, ενα ονειρο... 

εν πασει περιπτωσει, ελπιζω να πηγαινω ολο και καλυτερα γιατι με κουρασε πολυ

----------


## Giorgos4

Σήμερα έφυγε η αδερφη μου και ενιωσα μια ανασφαλεια, οτι θα βυθιστω παλι στις σκεψεις μου και θα με τρομοκρατησουν.. πραγμα που σχεδον εγινε. Τωρα ειμαι στο σπιτι ενος φιλου και μολις ειδαμε μια ταινια το θεμα της οποιας ειχε να κανει με μια παραλληλη εναλλακτικη πραγματικοτητα. οπως καταλαβαινεται αυτο δεν ηταν ο,τι καλυτερο για μενα, αφου κατι τετοια με ταλαιπωρουν. δυστυχως δεν το ηξερα απο πριν.

ρε παιδια φοβαμαι οτι δεν θα μου φυγει ποτε απο το μυαλο ολο αυτο, συνεχεια αναρωτιεμαι τι ειναι η πραγματικοτητα, τι ειναι ο ανθρωπος κλπ κλπ. κουραστηκα! φοβαμαι οτι θα παψω να εχω τη δυναμη να το παλευω και θα παθω καμια κριση αν παρει ακομα μεγαλυτερες διαστασεις. ή οτι θα κλειστω σε καμια κλινικη, οτι θα μεινω φυτο και αλλα τετοια

----------


## KoitaStaMatiaMou

Aderfe tha sxoliasw mono ena \"melos\" autwn pou eipes dioti den exw xrono auti ti stigmh :&lt;

: Sxetika sti fash pou pernas \"to na mi mporeis na fas\", to perasa prin mia vdomada logo anxous stress gia mia kopela pou tha sinantousa sto ameso mellon. Alla anagkastika evaza mia mpoukia sto stoma mou giati eixa alla, stomaxoponous kai adinamia, etsi se 3 meres imoun okey kai etroga kanonika
Fae kamia frigania, ligo psomi, ligo gala, na niwsei ligo to sistima mesa sou giati to na mi trws tipota einai katastrofiko

Epishs, to poly kapnisma me adio stomaxi, exw paratirisei oti sou kovei oloklirotika ti thelhsh sou na valeis kati sto stoma sou

Auta ta liga, kalh dynamh kai skepsou to

----------


## KoitaStaMatiaMou

Kai kati allo, auti ti fash pou pernas olo auto to xroniko diastima tin antimetopizw edw kai 1 xrono sxedon stin idia fash pou eisai esy.

Exw katalavei oti ola einai mia sinithia, ean arxiseis na vgaineis kai na to polemas, tha iremisei kapws kai kapia gamimenh stigmh tha nikithei..
De to exw dokimasei, apla edw me odigoun oi \"sofes\" skepseis pou prospathw na kanw toso kairo kai exw valei mpros, tha sou pw merika paradigmata : exw stamatisei ta PC games kai genika ti poly xrish tou koutiou, exw paratisei to apomonomeno dwmatio pou exw sti sofita tou spitiou , dld, kathome spiti mou me tin ikogeneia kai kanw mikra vimata me enan filo na kanw eksodous, kapnizw ligotero kai arxisa ksana ton athlitismo kai ti fisiologikh zwh.

Auta kai 1000 siggnwmh gia ta greek-english

----------


## stress

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ! ΓΙΩΡΓΟ,ΕΧΩ ΒΙΩΣΕΙ ΑΠΕΙΡΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΠΟΥ ΠΕΡΙΓΡΑΦΕΙΣ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΠΑΛΕΥΩ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΘΕΡΙΟ. ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΔΙΑΒΕΒΑΙΩΣΩ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ ΝΑ ΤΡΕΛΑΘΕΙΣ!!!ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΠΙΣΤΕΨΕΙΣ, ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΝΙΩΘΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΕΧΩ ΝΙΩΣΕΙ ΑΜΕΤΡΗΤΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ!

----------


## stress

ΚΑΤΟΡΘΩΣΑ ΝΑ ΦΤΑΣΩ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΟ ΕΠΙΠΕΔΟ ΚΑΝΟΝΤΑΣ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΕΙ Ο ΦΙΛΟΣ Koitastamatiamou. ΜΙΚΡΑ ΒΗΜΑΤΑΚΙΑ -ΜΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΜΙΚΡΑ, ΚΑΙ ΣΙΓΑ - ΣΙΓΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΠΡΟΚΕΙΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΘΩ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ.

----------


## djackoboy

Καλησπερα σε ολη την παρεα..Εδω και εναν χρονο περιπου πασχω απο κρισεις πανικου...Η ιστορια μου εχει ως εξης..Ηταν μια περιοδος εντονου αγχους με τη σχολη κτλ. που ημουν πολυ ευαλωτος στα νευρα μου και γενικα πολυ στρεσσαρισμενος..Ε μια μερα εμαθα πως ενα φιλαρακι μου επαθε ανακοπη καρδιας οταν επαιζει μπασκετ(το παιδι ειχε προβλημα υπερτροφικης μυοκαρδιοπαθειας που το ηξεραν και η δικοι του και δεν τον αφηναν να αθληθει..) τελος παντων απο εκεινη την μερα..Ζω με τους εφιαλτες των κρισεων πανικου...Τωρα ειμαι καπως καλυτερα..αλλα το σημειο που ποναω πιο πολυ ειναι οταν παω να αθληθω..δεν ξερω ρε γαμωτο γυρναει το μυαλο και σχηματιζει την εικονα εκεινου του παιδιου και νιωθω οτι θω δω και εγω τα ραδικια αναποδα..Δν ξερω τι να κανω...Εχω οαει σε ποσους καρδιολογους και δεν μου εχουν βρει τπτ παθολογικο..και μου ειπαν η γυμναστικη θα σε βοιηθησει..Πως να με βοηθησει ρε γαμωτο αφου εκει εχω φοβια??????Εκανα πρωταθλητισμο 10 χρονια και τωρα εχω σκουριασει...Βλεπω την κοιλια μου να κανει διπλες και τρελλενομαι..και ενω θελω να γυμναστω για να χασω κιλα δεν μπορω γιατι μου ερχεται στο μυλαο αυτο το παιδι...τι να κανω ρε παιδια??εχει κανεις αναλογη φοβια??(εκανα θεραπεια και με zoloft αλλα δεν με βοηθησαν καθολου...ισα ισα μοιυ δημιουργησαν και προβλημα στυσης... :Stick Out Tongue: )

----------


## ntini

Δυστυχως τα ψυχοφαρμακα δημιουργουν προβληματα...Εγω ξεκινησα ομοιοπαθητικη και ψιλο ειδα διαφορα...Εχω χαλαρωσει αρκετα.....Θα σου συνιστουσα να το δοκιμασεις και εσυ....Κακο δεν θα σου κανει....Μονο καλο νομιζω....Προσπαθησε να χαλαρωσεις :Smile:

----------


## djackoboy

ΚΙ ΕΓΩ ΕΧΩ ΧΑΛΑΡΩΣΕΙ ΜΕ ΜΑΣΑΖ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΣΥΜΜΑΖΕΥΕΤΑΙ..ΓΕΝΙΚΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΗΡΕΜΙΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΧΑΛΑΡΟΣ...ΜΟΝΟ ΟΤΑΝ ΠΑΩ ΝΑ ΤΡΕΞΩ ΜΕ ΠΙΑΝΕΙ...ΧΑΝΩ ΤΟ ΒΗΜΑ ΜΟΥ..ΚΑΙ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΠΕΣΩ ΚΑΤΩ...ΤΗΝ ΚΑΡΔΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΤΗΝ ΑΚΟΥΩ ΣΤΟ ΑΡΙΣΤΕΡΟ ΜΟΥ ΑΥΤΙ ΚΑΙ ΛΕΩ ΤΩΡΑ ΑΠΟ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΣΕ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΘΑ ΜΕ ΠΡΟΔΩΣΕΙ...

----------


## ntini

Tοτε νομιζω αν και ειδικος δεν ειμαι πως πρεπει να απευθυνθεις σε εναν ψυχολογο....ειναι εξιδικευμενη φοβια οποτε μπορει να σε βοηθησει να την λυσεις...Ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλα

----------


## djackoboy

τι να σου πω ρε φιλε..γαμησε τα ειμαι..και σου φαινεται εξειδικευμενη φοβια..μακαρι να ειχα φοβια σε αλλα πραγματα που εχουν αλλοι και τα θεωεω ανουσια..και βλακειες...αλλα ειναι που θα τον πιασει τον καθενα...η μαλακια στον εγκεφαλο και αντε να ξεκολλησεις μετα...

----------


## ntini

Ετσι ειναι...και εγω που ακοιυω την φοβια σου μου φαινεται λαλακια...λεω ειναι δυνατον να αγχωνεται για αυτο?παντα το δικο μας το θεωρουμε πιο δυσκολο γιατι συμβαινει σε εμας....Απευθυνσου παντως σε καποιον ειδικο

----------


## kalexia

na soy pw kati?einai ontws mia fovia poy nomizw oti an pas psixologo se 2-3 sinedries 8a to exeis 3eperasei.ena omws 8a soy pw.prospa8ise eite monos soy eite me ti boi8eia kapoioy eidikoy na to 3eperaseis twra, poy einai nwris k fresko.ayta oso ta afineis,toso megalwnoyn.

----------


## Giorgos4

Παιδια γεια σας και πάλι. η κατασταση μου συνεχιζει να εχει σκαμπανεβασματα αλλα αυτη τη φορα θελω ρωτησω τη γνωμη σας για κατι ασχετο. Μεσα σε ολη αυτη την κατασταση υποφερω και απο αρρυθμιες οταν καταπονουμαι σωματικα(πχ οταν ανεβαινω μια ανηφορα). Εχω κανει triplex καρδιας και ηταν φυσιολογικο. Ηθελα να σας ρωτησω αν εχετε κι εσεις παρομοιο προβλημα, αν χρειαζεται να κανω κι αλλες εξετασεις, πχ τεστ κοπωσεως ή να βαλω holter ρυθμου. Ενας οικογενειακος γνωστος μας, καρδιολογος, που του εδειξαν το υπερηχογραφημα οι δικοι μου, ειπε οτι δεν χρειαζεται τιποτα παραπανω, και οτι πρεπει απλα να αποβαλλω το αγχος και να χασω βαρος. Τι με συμβουλευετε? Πρεπει να κανω κι αλλες εξετασεις? Αγχωνομαι πολυ γιατι φοβαμαι μηπως ειναι κατι σοβαρο.

----------


## giota

Γιώργο αφού ο είδε ο δικός σου καρδιολόγος τι φοβάσαι; αν ππέπει να χάσεις βάρος λογικό δεν είναι να κουράζεσαι στην το ανηφόρα;Επειδή τα έχω περάσει σου το λέω έχω κάνει άπειρα καρδιογραφήματα και καθε 2 χρόνια κάνω τριπλεξ.Στο τέλος τα έκανα όλα και σταμάτησα.Το άγχος φταίει για τις αρρυθμιες και φαίνεται πρέπει να προσέχεις την διατροφή σου χάσε μερικά κιλά.Το βλέπω και απο τον εαυτό μου πρέπει να χάσω 8 κιλά για να έλθω ας πούμε στα κανονικά μου και να αισθάνομαι καλύτερα

----------


## Giorgos4

αγχωνομαι γιατι δεν ειναι απλα οτι κουραζομαι στην ανηφορα, με πιανει αρρυθμια εντονη, που ευτυχως δεν διαρκει πολυ. γιαυτο φοβαμαι και λεω μηπως εχω καποιο προβλημα και με αφησει στον τοπο ξαφνικα εκει που δεν το περιμενω. οσο για το θεμα του βαρους, ο γιατρος μου αλλαξε τα φαρμακα γιατι τα ζιπρεξα που επαιρνα μου ειπε οτι σε εμποδιζουν απο το να χασεις κιλα.

----------


## melene

το θεμα ειναι πως ερμηνευεις την αρρυθμια...εγω εχω απο 6 χρονων.οταν επαθα τις κρισεις για πρωτη φορα αρχισα να τους δινω τοση μεγαλη σημασια.....τωρα πια τις αγνοω
και αντιστοιχα σε αλλα θεματα προσπαθω να τα αγνοησω και δεν τα καταφερω να τα ερμηνευσω διαφορετικα.να τα εκλογικευσω η ωρες ωρες να δωσω την εξηγηση που με συμφερει...

δεν ξερω αν εχεις ασχολειθει με κλασικη μουσικη,αν ναι,θα εχεις δει οτι οι περισσοτεροι απο τους μεγαλους οπως για παραδειγμα ο Σουμαν ειχαν τρομερα ψυχολογικα προβληματα.ο συγκεκριμενος μαλιστα ηταν διπολικος και πεθανε σε κλινικη.
επειδη τυχαινει να ασχολουμαι με τη μουσικη,οταν πρωτοεπαθα κρ.πανικου αυτο που με εκανε να αισθανθω καλυτερα μεσα στη μιζερια μου ηταν το σχολιο του κολλητου μου,τυπου ε ενταξει ολοι οι μεγαλοι καλλιτεχνες κατι εχουν και την ειδα μεγαλος καλλιτεχνης απο τοτε και μπορω να σου πω οτι εχω κανει τρομερη προοδο αν οχι στο κομματι των κρισεων αλλα στο κομματι της καλλιτεχνικης μου ταυτοτητας και προσφορας.

εκμεταλευσου την κατασταση και εκφρασου μεσα απο τη μουσικη αφου εχεις αυτη τη δυνατοτητα.και φωναξε σε ολους πως νιωθεις μεσα απο το μικροφωνο σου και οταν δεις οτι εστω και ενας δακρυσε τοτε θα ξερεις οτι υπαρχουν ατομα τα οποια σε καταλαβαινουν και σε νιωθουν.
εχεις ενα δωρο,δεν το εχουν πολλοι.να εισαι περηφανος για αυτο και να ξερεις οτι καλυτερο αντικαταθλιπτικο απο την ιδια τη μουσικη δεν υπαρχει!

----------

